# Cancer in Lymph Nodes



## Hunter’s_Mom (Jun 19, 2018)

Last week we found out that our 9yo boy Hunter has cancer in his lymph nodes & we were told there’s pretty much nothing we can do to save him. We are completely heartbroken and beside ourselves trying to grasp the reality the situation. 
So we’ve started him on prednisone steroids 1x/day which is supposed to ease the symptoms and help keep him comfortable, but the side effects are frightening! Twice now, after eating kibble, he has coughed up blood (he doesn’t seem to notice as he has had the issue of eating to fast & coughing before- no blood ever before the meds though!)- we will be feeding him only canned food from now on FYI since it’s happened twice nowhe’s eaten this food. We are also going to ask about giving him ‘Medicam’ in addition to the prednisone as we just learned the steroids don’t actually have any pain killer in them.
We are still totally in shock about it all & haven’t fully digested the fact that there’s nothing we can do to save our boy! We expected the biopsy to come back that it was a severe allergic reaction & we would need to get allergy tests to sort it out- his throat was swelled up like had strep throat or something and he was having a lot of trouble breathing, a week of antibiotics seemed to fix the problem, but 2 days later the symptoms came back again so we went to our regular vet for a biopsy. We certainly didn’t expect to hear we could lose our boy to cancer any day now!! He was fine just 2 weeks ago!!
So, aside from needing to vent to a group that might understand what we’re going through, I guess I’m wondering if any of you have experience with this situation and can offer me any advice or comfort during this extremely difficult time.
Thank you all in advance for your support in this extremely difficult, emotional time.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't have any advice, just so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for Hunter's diagnosis. 

My Bridge girl had lymphoma, she did quite well on Prednisone for about 6 months from the time of her diagnosis until she was in the advanced stages of it and I had to let her go.
She was on Prednisone and antibiotics several times, then just the prednisone and in the later months, it was not tapered down, she continued to get a daily dose of it. I took her in for check ups throughout the 6 months. My Vet did not recommend any type of Chemo treatment for her, she felt my girl would not tolerate the treatment well. We decided to keep her as comfortable as possible and make the most of the time we had with her. 

I hope you have more time with Hunter, I'm really sorry.


----------

